# Lane Cover River - Fresh Sat 3/3 am



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi guys,

Got a small window to get out Saturday morning, so will be launching at the weir at 4.30am. Have to be home by 9.30am, so getting off the water by about 9ish.

My plan is to paddle up to a spot I've been wanting to get back to since my last trip there. It's closer to De Burghs bridge than the weir, so it will be a fair paddle, but hope to be there for the sunrise. Will probably troll a couple of poppers along the way as a bit of a test.

Hopefully the bass will come out to play.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

> Hope the freshen up over the last few weeks has improved things.


My thoughts exactly. And I'm running out of time to check that spot out again. 



> let us know how it goes


Will do Paul.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd be keen to do lane cove some time in the near future - but tomorrow I am going for an early start in Blackwattle bay. Give me a buzz next time you are going out.

PS - Are fish caught in the Lane Cove river edible or are they the glow in the dark type like the ones at Homebush :?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

No worries Deano. I'll let you know. Good luck with your trip.

I'm in the fresh section tomorrow, and it's catch and release, lure & fly only.

The salt section is open slather, and I've heard a few different stories. I wouldn't make it a habit of eating anything there, but if you had too, then maybe the odd just legal flatty might be ok.

The LCR is more likely to be polluted from urban runoff than dioxins, but the fish still come from the harbour system.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

